# Hello Everyone



## Keith Harney (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello all.

Got diagnosed last week with type 2.
Not really sunk in yet.

I Guess life will be a lot different from now on.

Regards

Keith


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi keith and welcome 


just under a month i was diagnosed t2, great site this place helped me immensly so far


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Keith, and welcome!

I was diagnosed 9 months ago, and I'm still not sure it's sunk in with me yet! But you've found a place that will definitely make it easier to understand.


----------



## gerryberry (Mar 8, 2009)

hi keith and welcome
i have learned more on here than i have the last 6 years.


----------



## Keith Harney (Mar 8, 2009)

steff09 and Northerner

Thanks for the response
One of my symptoms is a loss of feeling in my feet, does this symptom affect yourselves?  If so does it improve with treatment.
I have not yet had an appointment with a diabetic nurse and I guess this is the kind of question I should be asking when I do.

Best wishes

Keith


----------



## VBH (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello Keith.

Some reading to get you started:
http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/joomla/newdiagnosed
http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/joomla/blood-glucose-testing

Note to admin/mods:  Are you going to have any kind of standard articles for newbies at any point rather then me posting external links?


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2009)

hey keith i have not experienced loss of feeling in the feet , but i do have cold fingertips most of the day lol. regarding dietician i was referred 18th feb and im still waiting to here anything about that so far all i have had is blood tests feet and leg checks, weight check and i have my retinal eye test tomorrow, also they told me to ring my optician and im away to specsavers on the 14th of march


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2009)

VBH said:


> Hello Keith.
> 
> Some reading to get you started:
> http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/joomla/newdiagnosed
> ...



Hi VBH,

Admin did talk about including a glossary some time ago, so maybe an 'Information' section would be the way to go.


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2009)

would be very helpful .


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello Keith and welcome to this site.

Diabetes UK has a section for the newly diagnosed that is easy to read and to take in at this early stage.  Don't worry if you need to ask lots of questions (and more than once) as there is so much to take in at this early stage.  Remember this is like anything new that will be with you for life and you will gain in confidence about what is right for you as you learn how your body reacts

Feet problems are common with diabetics and, for Type 2, can be present at the time of diagnosis.  Your diabetic nurse is a good place to start and s/he should check your feet in any case.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 9, 2009)

VBH said:


> Note to admin/mods:  Are you going to have any kind of standard articles for newbies at any point rather then me posting external links?



I wonder if we could have a useful information section, where we could include things we write ourselves, also links to external sites with useful info, like the links you have posted.


----------

